
The Hardest Logic Puzzle Ever - jonbaer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hardest_Logic_Puzzle_Ever
======
zelah
This is amazing - thanks!

Now I can die perplexed :)

------
sirrele
Dope. Thanks for the post!

